# 1st turkey in 20 years



## smokebuzz (Apr 27, 2009)

Have'nt hunted turkeys in 20 years, birds didn't want to play, so had to resort to a stock behind a Pretty boy decoy. Aint nothing like getting with in 20yards of a turky in a open feild. Will post pics of the final smoke in a couple weeks


----------



## wutang (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice bird. Looking forward to some turkey qview.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice bird congrats


----------



## cman95 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice...how long was his beard?


----------



## erain (Apr 27, 2009)

congrats on the bird buzz!!! one thing i havent hunted yet... but with the population a them increasing rapidly ya never know!!! nice job man!!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 27, 2009)

Beard was 10", had some beard rot but was still pritty thick and weighed 17#, and his chest had the hide wore off off it. And the spurs was almost none existant, about 3/4" and round tipped. I know it was a small bird, but they would not respond to calls at all, if you wasn't in their line of travel someway, it was'nt going to happen.


----------



## rivet (Apr 27, 2009)

Beautiful bird, congratulations!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 27, 2009)

congrats on a great hunt, buzz! looking forward to seeing some q-view of that one!


----------



## grothe (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats on a great lookin bird...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Lookin forward to the smoke!!


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats on the Bird!! They can be very stubborn. Look forward to the smoke.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 27, 2009)

Hopefully 4th season will bring a bigger bird, wont be smoke'n this 1 till after 4th is over on May 17th. The girls are all exited to eat this 1 already.


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 27, 2009)

nice bird,  4th season starts here In Illinois where I live on Friday.
I will be going out to see if I can bag one. its been several years since I 
got one. I am looking forward to it for sure.


----------

